# Johannes Maccovius on predestination as inclusive of reprobation



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 25, 2021)

Thesis 3. Many, being scrupulous, have erred with the term “predestination,” arguing it denotes election alone and is spoken just about good things—this despite the fact the Holy Spirit used the same term in speaking about evil things (Acts 4:23). This is because predestination of a thing is the determination of it to its end. But these people deny this is the sort of end that is the destruction of the reprobate (seeing that such is an evil thing) and further that the term “predestination” is applied wrongly to them. Answer. Though we concede it is indeed an evil thing with respect to those reprobate, still, with respect to God reprobating, which is their final destruction or end, he without doubt intends the declaration of his righteousness and power (Prov. 16:4; Rom. 9:17, 21–22). …

For more, see Johannes Maccovius on predestination as inclusive of reprobation.

N.B. Johannes Maccovius's supralapsarian views were controversial in his day and are not representative of the whole Reformed tradition. See R. M. Hurd's introduction to his translation of the above source for more.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## VilnaGaon (Apr 27, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Thesis 3. Many, being scrupulous, have erred with the term “predestination,” arguing it denotes election alone and is spoken just about good things—this despite the fact the Holy Spirit used the same term in speaking about evil things (Acts 4:23). This is because predestination of a thing is the determination of it to its end. But these people deny this is the sort of end that is the destruction of the reprobate (seeing that such is an evil thing) and further that the term “predestination” is applied wrongly to them. Answer. Though we concede it is indeed an evil thing with respect to those reprobate, still, with respect to God reprobating, which is their final destruction or end, he without doubt intends the declaration of his righteousness and power (Prov. 16:4; Rom. 9:17, 21–22). …
> 
> For more, see Johannes Maccovius on predestination as inclusive of reprobation.
> 
> N.B. Johannes Maccovius's supralapsarian views were controversial in his day and are not representative of the whole Reformed tradition. See R. M. Hurd's introduction to his translation of the above source for more.


GOD bless you for sharing your knowledge. I often send your posts to friends of mine for their edification.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

